

Confirmation that Windows Server Is Moving Away from GUI  - msredmond
http://redmondmag.com/blogs/it-decision-maker/2012/01/the-gui-on-the-way-out.aspx

======
xxqs
unfortunately almost all their system administration tools are GUI-based, so
it will take awhile before they really make GUI optional.

besides, if you have a non-GUI server system, it's already from the Unix
family anyway :)

~~~
wmf
But do those tools have to run on the server itself?

~~~
xxqs
not during normal operation.

but if the network connection is broken or you need to do disaster recovery,
there's no way around and you ought to have a console graphical screen.

what I love about old Sun servers, you can do all system administration via a
serial RS-232 connection.

